# Company of heroes Online not working



## jackyan22 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I recently just got a new laptop and I tried to install the Chinese version of Company of Heroes Online (Since the English server is going down). It didn't work  I tried reinstalling, granting full control to user, running as administrator, nothing works. 

The screen would fade to black, with the COH cursor visible, then snap back to desktop saying Reliccoho.exe has stopped working etc...

The following is the full log.


```
RelicCOHO.exe caused an Access Violation in module ReplacementLobby.dll at 0023:055f5773.
Error occurred at 2/20/2011 21:16:06.
RelicCOHO.exe, run by Jack.
Microsoft Windows Vista [ver=6.0]
4 processor(s), type 586.
1024 MBytes physical memory.
Read from location 0000000c caused an access violation.

MiniDump saved to file 'C:\Users\Jack\Documents\My Games\Company of Heroes\2-20-2011_21_16_06_MiniDump.dmp'

Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=0023 EIP=055f5773 EFLGS=00010216
EBX=00000003 SS=002b ESP=00f9f23c EBP=00f9f2bc
ECX=00f9f2a0 DS=002b ESI=07cdbcf0 FS=0053
EDX=64fb0dd8 ES=002b EDI=00000000 GS=002b
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 48 0c c7 45 fc ff ff ff ff e8 1e 5f ed ff 8b 

Call Stack:
0x055F5773: std::_Init_locks::operator=         (C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\ReplacementLo)
0x055F7D4F: std::_Init_locks::operator=         (C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\ReplacementLo)
0x0561DDBB: std::_Init_locks::operator=         (C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\ReplacementLo)
0x734A0475: memcpy_s         (C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4927_none_d08a205e442db5b5\MSVCR80.dll)
0x055F4F2C: std::_Init_locks::operator=         (C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\ReplacementLo)
0x0562A7DB: std::_Init_locks::operator=         (C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\ReplacementLo)
0x006998FC:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\RelicC)
0x007D2A7F:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\RelicC)
0x00534FBE:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\RelicC)
0x75063677: BaseThreadInitThunk         (C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll)
0x77069ED5: RtlInitializeExceptionChain         (C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll)
0x0043F412:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\RelicC)
0xFFFDE000:          ()

Stack dump:
00f9fab4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0043f412 fffde000 00000000 00000000
00f9fad4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9faf4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9fb14: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9fb34: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9fb54: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9fb74: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9fb94: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9fbb4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9fbd4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9fbf4: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9fc14: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
00f9fc34: 00000000 00000000 

Module list: names, addresses, sizes, time stamps and file times:
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\RelicCOHO.exe, loaded at 0x00290000 - 11334536 bytes - 4bec9223 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:26
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\libifcoremd.dll, loaded at 0x00df0000 - 643072 bytes - 4383e12d - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\libacml_mp_dll.dll, loaded at 0x010b0000 - 7127040 bytes - 453f3111 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\libmmd.dll, loaded at 0x01780000 - 2314332 bytes - 438e6805 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\libguide40.dll, loaded at 0x019c0000 - 196608 bytes - 431878e7 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\DivxMediaLib.dll, loaded at 0x01a00000 - 86016 bytes - 40299282 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\DivxDecoder.dll, loaded at 0x01a20000 - 413696 bytes - 40299280 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\FileParser.dll, loaded at 0x01a90000 - 86016 bytes - 40299281 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\sdcommon.dll, loaded at 0x01ec0000 - 77824 bytes - 49ddbd12 - file date is 6/21/2010 11:17:30
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\sdpingclient.dll, loaded at 0x01f30000 - 32768 bytes - 49f7f512 - file date is 6/21/2010 11:17:30
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\CoHoSplash.dll, loaded at 0x01f50000 - 325496 bytes - 4c31d5dc - file date is 2/20/2011 13:22:14
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\MilesRedist\mssdolby.flt, loaded at 0x020f0000 -  7680 bytes - 49099112 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\sdlogin.dll, loaded at 0x03950000 - 274432 bytes - 4a5dbb81 - file date is 6/21/2010 11:17:30
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\MilesRedist\mssds3d.flt, loaded at 0x03a70000 - 13312 bytes - 49099112 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\MilesRedist\msssrs.flt, loaded at 0x03a90000 - 12800 bytes - 49099112 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\MilesRedist\mssmp3.asi, loaded at 0x03e20000 - 95744 bytes - 4909911a - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\MilesRedist\mssvoice.asi, loaded at 0x04770000 - 153600 bytes - 4909911b - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\MilesRedist\mssdsp.flt, loaded at 0x04a40000 - 57856 bytes - 49099116 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\MilesRedist\msseax.flt, loaded at 0x04a60000 - 59904 bytes - 49099117 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\GPKitClt.dll, loaded at 0x05050000 - 701800 bytes - 4b0e44b2 - file date is 6/21/2010 10:02:18
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\ReplacementLobby.dll, loaded at 0x05280000 - 5283840 bytes - 4c31d6a0 - file date is 7/5/2010 07:57:14
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\d3dx9_30.dll, loaded at 0x05b20000 - 2388176 bytes - 442d83c4 - file date is 6/21/2010 11:17:30
C:\Windows\system32\igdumdx32.dll  , loaded at 0x085e0000 - 571904 bytes - 4c756ed3 - file date is 8/25/2010 19:28:22
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\STLPort.5.1.dll, loaded at 0x10000000 - 513416 bytes - 48f68e15 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:48
C:\Windows\system32\igdumd32.dll   , loaded at 0x17670000 - 4967424 bytes - 4c756f8d - file date is 8/25/2010 19:31:30
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\mss32.dll, loaded at 0x21100000 - 444416 bytes - 49099111 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\BugslayerUtil.dll, loaded at 0x60000000 - 70144 bytes - 43165ab5 - file date is 6/21/2010 11:17:32
C:\Windows\system32\RICHED20.DLL   , loaded at 0x63960000 - 473600 bytes - 4a5bdafd - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\system32\HID.DLL        , loaded at 0x63de0000 - 22016 bytes - 4a5bd9ec - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:26
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\PlatHook.dll, loaded at 0x63df0000 - 11656 bytes - 49e66ec7 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:50
C:\Windows\system32\winbrand.dll   , loaded at 0x63e00000 - 12800 bytes - 4a5bdb39 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:20
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d11.dll      , loaded at 0x63e10000 - 522752 bytes - 4a5bd9a6 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:08
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1core.dll, loaded at 0x63ea0000 - 218624 bytes - 4ccf9292 - file date is 11/1/2010 23:35:36
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10_1.dll    , loaded at 0x63ee0000 - 161792 bytes - 4ccf9291 - file date is 11/1/2010 23:35:36
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10core.dll  , loaded at 0x63f10000 - 190464 bytes - 4a5bd9a3 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:08
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\d3d10.dll      , loaded at 0x63f50000 - 1030144 bytes - 4a5bd9a0 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:08
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxgi.dll       , loaded at 0x64060000 - 507392 bytes - 4a5bda0c - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:14
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\dxdiagn.dll    , loaded at 0x640f0000 - 210432 bytes - 4a5bda0b - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:14
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\Profiler.dll, loaded at 0x64130000 - 22920 bytes - 4bdeeeb8 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:40
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\spDx9.dll, loaded at 0x64140000 - 694664 bytes - 4bdeef04 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:46
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\WW2Mod.dll, loaded at 0x641f0000 - 6739848 bytes - 4be9ccc2 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:28
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\dbghelp.dll, loaded at 0x64e60000 - 1030144 bytes - 44b01174 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:48:04
C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcXtrnal.DLL   , loaded at 0x64f80000 - 211968 bytes - 4a5bd98a - file date is 7/13/2009 20:14:54
C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.DLL   , loaded at 0x651e0000 - 2175488 bytes - 4a5bd97a - file date is 7/13/2009 20:14:52
C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.DLL   , loaded at 0x65400000 - 559616 bytes - 4a5bd97b - file date is 7/13/2009 20:14:52
C:\Windows\system32\DINPUT8.dll    , loaded at 0x65750000 - 145408 bytes - 4a5bd9c1 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:12
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\UserInterface.dll, loaded at 0x65780000 - 393608 bytes - 4bdeeef3 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:48
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\Filesystem.dll, loaded at 0x657f0000 - 321416 bytes - 4bdeeec0 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:32
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\Shark.dll, loaded at 0x65840000 - 425352 bytes - 4bdeeedf - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:32
C:\Windows\system32\SortWindows6Compat.dll, loaded at 0x658d0000 - 54784 bytes - 4a5bdb2b - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:16
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\Debug.dll, loaded at 0x658f0000 - 44936 bytes - 4ade272e - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:30
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\Platform.dll, loaded at 0x65920000 - 136072 bytes - 4bdeeeb5 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:40
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\Memory.dll, loaded at 0x65950000 - 62344 bytes - 4ade2730 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\XThread.dll, loaded at 0x65970000 - 45960 bytes - 4bdeeebb - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:42
C:\Windows\system32\SHUNIMPL.DLL   , loaded at 0x65980000 - 10240 bytes - 4a5bc588 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:16
C:\Windows\system32\sfc_os.DLL     , loaded at 0x65990000 - 40960 bytes - 4a5bdb02 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:16
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\ModManager.dll, loaded at 0x659a0000 - 63368 bytes - 4bdeeef7 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:38
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\MathBox.dll, loaded at 0x659c0000 - 722824 bytes - 4ade2740 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\Spooge.dll, loaded at 0x65a80000 - 139144 bytes - 4bdeeee5 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:44
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\LuaConfig.dll, loaded at 0x65ab0000 - 222088 bytes - 4bdeeec5 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:34
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\Util.dll, loaded at 0x65af0000 - 288136 bytes - 4bdeeecd - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:48
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\Localizer.dll, loaded at 0x65b40000 - 74120 bytes - 4bdeeec3 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:34
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\SimEngine.dll, loaded at 0x65b60000 - 1011592 bytes - 4bdeeefb - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:44
C:\Windows\system32\sfc.dll        , loaded at 0x65cd0000 -  2560 bytes - 4a5bdb01 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:10:24
C:\Windows\system32\midimap.dll    , loaded at 0x65ce0000 - 16896 bytes - 4a5bda84 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:42
C:\Windows\system32\MSACM32.dll    , loaded at 0x65cf0000 - 72192 bytes - 4a5bda4e - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:44
C:\Windows\system32\msacm32.drv    , loaded at 0x65d10000 - 20992 bytes - 4a5bda4f - file date is 7/13/2009 20:14:10
C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL   , loaded at 0x65d20000 - 195584 bytes - 4a5bd97e - file date is 7/13/2009 20:14:58
C:\Windows\system32\wdmaud.drv     , loaded at 0x65d60000 - 172032 bytes - 4a5bdb2a - file date is 7/13/2009 20:14:10
C:\Windows\system32\MMDevAPI.DLL   , loaded at 0x65d90000 - 213504 bytes - 4a5bda29 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:42
C:\Windows\system32\DSOUND.dll     , loaded at 0x65dd0000 - 453632 bytes - 4a5bd9fd - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:14
C:\Windows\system32\oledlg.dll     , loaded at 0x66860000 - 103424 bytes - 4a5bdace - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.5.0.125\coIEPlg.dll, loaded at 0x67260000 - 433080 bytes - 4cf98135 - file date is 12/3/2010 18:46:10
C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll       , loaded at 0x678f0000 - 14336 bytes - 4a5bd998 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:00
C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll       , loaded at 0x67910000 - 1826816 bytes - 4a5bd9a9 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:10
C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll    , loaded at 0x67b10000 - 11264 bytes - 4a5bd9a8 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:10
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\faultrep.DLL, loaded at 0x69760000 - 79360 bytes - 4121453d - file date is 8/17/2004 12:00:00
C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Internet Security\Engine\18.5.0.125\ccL100U.dll, loaded at 0x6ae10000 - 675704 bytes - 4cec7650 - file date is 11/23/2010 21:34:56
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\schannel.dll   , loaded at 0x6b400000 - 224256 bytes - 4c6f6425 - file date is 8/21/2010 00:36:26
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wer.dll        , loaded at 0x6b500000 - 377856 bytes - 4a5bdb29 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:20
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XmlLite.dll    , loaded at 0x6b560000 - 180224 bytes - 4a5bdb42 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:22
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\gameux.dll     , loaded at 0x6b590000 - 2576384 bytes - 4a5bd9db - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:24
C:\Windows\system32\ksuser.dll     , loaded at 0x6b990000 -  4608 bytes - 4a5bdab3 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:36
C:\Windows\system32\ieframe.dll    , loaded at 0x6c180000 - 10989056 bytes - 4d103a37 - file date is 12/21/2010 00:35:20
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\NetConfig.dll, loaded at 0x6def0000 - 20872 bytes - 49e66b93 - file date is 5/14/2010 07:59:38
C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV   , loaded at 0x71ef0000 - 319488 bytes - 4a5bdb4b - file date is 7/13/2009 20:14:10
C:\Windows\system32\OLEACC.dll     , loaded at 0x71f50000 - 233472 bytes - 4a5bdac8 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll      , loaded at 0x72010000 - 194048 bytes - 4a5bdb42 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:20
C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll     , loaded at 0x72050000 - 67072 bytes - 4a5bda07 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:14
C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll    , loaded at 0x72070000 - 292352 bytes - 4a5bd9b6 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:14:54
C:\Windows\system32\PROPSYS.dll    , loaded at 0x720c0000 - 988160 bytes - 4a5bdacb - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\system32\DEVRTL.dll     , loaded at 0x721c0000 - 44544 bytes - 4a5bc036 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:12
C:\Windows\system32\Cabinet.dll    , loaded at 0x721d0000 - 72704 bytes - 4a5bd987 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:02
C:\Windows\system32\cryptnet.dll   , loaded at 0x721f0000 - 103424 bytes - 4a5bda3c - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:08
C:\Windows\system32\credssp.dll    , loaded at 0x72220000 - 16896 bytes - 4a5bda35 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:08
C:\Windows\system32\SXS.DLL        , loaded at 0x72230000 - 380416 bytes - 4a5bdb19 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:16
C:\Windows\system32\GPAPI.dll      , loaded at 0x72290000 - 79872 bytes - 4a5bd9e0 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:24
C:\Windows\system32\wshbth.dll     , loaded at 0x722c0000 - 35840 bytes - 4a5bc881 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:22
C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll    , loaded at 0x722d0000 - 65024 bytes - 4a5bdaf6 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll    , loaded at 0x722f0000 - 52224 bytes - 4a5bda6d - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:04
C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll     , loaded at 0x72300000 - 20992 bytes - 4a5bdb44 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:20
C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll     , loaded at 0x72310000 - 51712 bytes - 4a5bda7c - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:04
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\bcryptprimitives.dll, loaded at 0x72750000 - 249680 bytes - 4a5bd987 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:17:56
C:\Windows\system32\bcrypt.dll     , loaded at 0x72790000 - 80896 bytes - 4a5bdb38 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:11:22
C:\Windows\system32\ncrypt.dll     , loaded at 0x727b0000 - 219136 bytes - 4a5bda79 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:04
C:\Windows\system32\NTDSAPI.dll    , loaded at 0x72820000 - 90112 bytes - 4a5bdade - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:12
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll, loaded at 0x72840000 - 605696 bytes - 4a5bd9de - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:22
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll, loaded at 0x728e0000 - 47616 bytes - 4a5bdb30 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:18
C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll        , loaded at 0x728f0000 - 64000 bytes - 4a5bda36 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:42
C:\Windows\system32\SensApi.dll    , loaded at 0x72a70000 - 10752 bytes - 4a5bdb11 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll   , loaded at 0x72ad0000 -  9216 bytes - 4a5bdb5a - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:22
C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll   , loaded at 0x72af0000 - 11776 bytes - 4a5bdad6 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL, loaded at 0x72b00000 - 145280 bytes - 4c991ceb - file date is 9/21/2010 14:03:14
C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll    , loaded at 0x72b30000 - 232448 bytes - 4a5bda77 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:52
C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll   , loaded at 0x72b70000 - 216576 bytes - 4a5bda07 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:22
C:\Windows\system32\UxTheme.dll    , loaded at 0x72bb0000 - 245760 bytes - 4a5bdb3c - file date is 7/13/2009 20:11:26
C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll    , loaded at 0x72c30000 - 79360 bytes - 4a5bdb31 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:18
C:\Windows\system32\POWRPROF.dll   , loaded at 0x72c50000 - 145408 bytes - 4a5bdb0c - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll     , loaded at 0x72d20000 - 242936 bytes - 4a5bdae0 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:17:56
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_420fe3fa2b8113bd\comctl32.dll, loaded at 0x72d60000 - 1680896 bytes - 4c6f625b - file date is 8/21/2010 00:21:34
C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll    , loaded at 0x72fb0000 - 78848 bytes - 4a5bda3d - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:08
C:\Windows\system32\wbemcomn.dll   , loaded at 0x72fd0000 - 362496 bytes - 4a5bdb2a - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:18
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wbemprox.dll, loaded at 0x73030000 - 29184 bytes - 4a5bdb2f - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:18
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7600.16661_none_ebfb56996c72aefc\COMCTL32.dll, loaded at 0x730a0000 - 530432 bytes - 4c6f635d - file date is 8/21/2010 00:33:26
C:\Windows\system32\WINSTA.dll     , loaded at 0x73130000 - 156160 bytes - 4a5bdb4e - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:20
C:\Windows\system32\WTSAPI32.dll   , loaded at 0x73160000 - 39936 bytes - 4a5bdb43 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:22
C:\Windows\system32\RpcRtRemote.dll, loaded at 0x73190000 - 45568 bytes - 4a5bc6b3 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll    , loaded at 0x731a0000 - 21504 bytes - 4a5bdb2b - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:18
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a\MSVCP90.dll, loaded at 0x732a0000 - 569664 bytes - 4a1743c5 - file date is 6/10/2009 16:14:56
C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll     , loaded at 0x73330000 - 269824 bytes - 4a5bd9d9 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:14
C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL     , loaded at 0x73380000 - 16896 bytes - 4a5bdb43 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:20
C:\Windows\system32\iphlpapi.dll   , loaded at 0x73390000 - 103936 bytes - 4a5bda1b - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:34
C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll    , loaded at 0x733b0000 - 31744 bytes - 4a5bbf41 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4927_none_d08a205e442db5b5\MSVCP80.dll, loaded at 0x733c0000 - 554816 bytes - 4a275370 - file date is 6/10/2009 16:23:12
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4927_none_d08a205e442db5b5\MSVCR80.dll, loaded at 0x73450000 - 632656 bytes - 4a2752ff - file date is 6/10/2009 16:23:12
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc90.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.4926_none_508ed732bcbc0e5a\MSVCR90.dll, loaded at 0x734f0000 - 652608 bytes - 4a1743c1 - file date is 6/10/2009 16:14:58
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.1.7600.16385_none_72fc7cbf861225ca\gdiplus.dll, loaded at 0x743c0000 - 1624576 bytes - 4a5bd976 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:03:52
C:\Windows\system32\samcli.dll     , loaded at 0x745f0000 - 50688 bytes - 4a5bdadb - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll  , loaded at 0x74b90000 - 36864 bytes - 4a5bbf41 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:08
C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll    , loaded at 0x74ba0000 - 96768 bytes - 4b21f681 - file date is 7/20/2010 14:55:26
C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL      , loaded at 0x74c90000 -  6144 bytes - 4a5bdace - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\syswow64\IMAGEHLP.dll   , loaded at 0x74ca0000 - 154624 bytes - 4a5bd9fc - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:32
C:\Windows\syswow64\iertutil.dll   , loaded at 0x74cd0000 - 2063360 bytes - 4d0c4460 - file date is 12/18/2010 00:29:20
C:\Windows\syswow64\comdlg32.dll   , loaded at 0x74ed0000 - 486912 bytes - 4a5bda25 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:08
C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll     , loaded at 0x74f50000 - 833024 bytes - 4a5bdb3c - file date is 7/13/2009 20:11:26
C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll   , loaded at 0x75050000 - 836608 bytes - 4a5bdbde - file date is 7/13/2009 20:11:24
C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll      , loaded at 0x75150000 - 310784 bytes - 4a5bdb38 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:11:22
C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll     , loaded at 0x751e0000 - 34816 bytes - 4a98d038 - file date is 7/20/2010 14:49:10
C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll , loaded at 0x751f0000 - 269824 bytes - 4a5bdbdf - file date is 7/13/2009 20:11:24
C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL      , loaded at 0x75240000 - 119808 bytes - 4a5bdb39 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:11:22
C:\Windows\syswow64\urlmon.dll     , loaded at 0x752a0000 - 1228288 bytes - 4d103b98 - file date is 12/21/2010 00:38:20
C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll      , loaded at 0x753e0000 - 828928 bytes - 4a5bda69 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:44
C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll     , loaded at 0x754b0000 - 64512 bytes - 4a5bd9c5 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:12
C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll     , loaded at 0x75530000 - 662528 bytes - 4a5bdb3b - file date is 7/13/2009 20:11:24
C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll     , loaded at 0x75620000 - 206336 bytes - 4a5bdb4a - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:22
C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll    , loaded at 0x75660000 - 12867584 bytes - 4c4ee5ad - file date is 11/24/2010 19:29:26
C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll   , loaded at 0x762b0000 - 571904 bytes - 4bbc2f3d - file date is 4/7/2010 02:10:38
C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll     , loaded at 0x76340000 - 690688 bytes - 4a5bda6f - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:52
C:\Windows\syswow64\WINTRUST.dll   , loaded at 0x763f0000 - 172032 bytes - 4b39a768 - file date is 7/20/2010 14:53:16
C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll        , loaded at 0x76420000 - 25600 bytes - 4a5bdb3b - file date is 7/13/2009 20:11:24
C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll    , loaded at 0x76430000 - 1151488 bytes - 4a5bda39 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:08
C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll    , loaded at 0x76550000 - 350208 bytes - 4a5bdb05 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:16
C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll      , loaded at 0x765c0000 - 627200 bytes - 4a5bdb32 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:18
C:\Windows\syswow64\WLDAP32.dll    , loaded at 0x76660000 - 268800 bytes - 4a5bdb62 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:20
C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll   , loaded at 0x766b0000 - 1668608 bytes - 4a5bdafe - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:16
C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll   , loaded at 0x76850000 - 145920 bytes - 4a5bd9a6 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:04
C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll      , loaded at 0x76880000 - 1413632 bytes - 4c297c56 - file date is 6/29/2010 00:02:04
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll    , loaded at 0x769e0000 - 92160 bytes - 4a5bdb04 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:14
C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll    , loaded at 0x76a00000 - 981504 bytes - 4d103bb0 - file date is 12/21/2010 00:38:24
C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll   , loaded at 0x76b00000 - 640000 bytes - 4a5bd97e - file date is 7/13/2009 20:14:54
C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL    , loaded at 0x76ba0000 - 522240 bytes - 4a5bd9b1 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:15:04
C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll        , loaded at 0x77000000 -  8704 bytes - 4a5bdad9 - file date is 7/13/2009 20:16:12
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll      , loaded at 0x77030000 - 1293120 bytes - 4cc7ab86 - file date is 10/26/2010 23:40:24
C:\Program Files (x86)\盛大网络\英雄连Online\MSVCR71.dll, loaded at 0x7c340000 - 166400 bytes - 3e561eac - file date is 11/8/2008 16:36:26
```
Thank you for any help.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*hello and welcome to tsf!*

how did you get a chinese version of the game? sounds like a lot of work to go all the way to china for one! what makes you think only the english servers will be taken down? i'm not saying you're wrong but i haven't heard anything about this and i'm usually updated about this stuff 

have you tried reinstalling the game at all using revouninstaller ..?

by the way what are your laptops cpu and gpu? i don't think integrated even works with this game


----------



## jackyan22 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for reply. Well currently there are no news that COHO China is being shut down, so might as well play it 

Also, yes my GPU is Intel HD (lol) But I do have I3 and 4g ram.

The microsoft website said that intel HD is able to play COH, so I'll try that program you have suggested.

Thanks for help.


EDIT: How do I reinstall with revouninstaller? Isn't it more of an uninstaller than installer?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

what it does is uninstalls the program normally then scans the computer for all registry entries, then you can reinstall the game yourself. I still don't think the intel graphics is good enough thouguh


----------



## jackyan22 (Feb 21, 2011)

I tried the program, but no dice  any idea how to decipher the error log?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

try changing your regional settings to china.. go to control panel > region and language and set everything you see to China/Chinese including the timezone


----------

